

What “The Tipping Point” Missed About the Spread of Ideas - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/what-the-tipping-point-missed-about-the-spread-of-ideas

======
zby
As to virality - I like Henry Jenkins ideas. After I googled it now I found
that he wrote a book on that subject
([http://nyupress.org/books/9780814743508/](http://nyupress.org/books/9780814743508/)
)- but I had just read this on his blog.

